# Anyone else had this problem???



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I shoot a Benelli SBE II and love the gun. I do however seem to have an odd problem when I shoot the gun. It seems as though when I shoot the gun several times I tend to get a blood blister on the middle knuckle of my right index finger. I also get swelling on my middle finger, around the niddle knuckle on my right hand. I can't figure out how this happens. The best guess that I can come up with is that when I pull the trigger, the inside front of the trigger guard hits my index finger causing the blister, and back outside area of the trigger guard hits my middle finger. This seems to also happen when I am shooting large loads at ducks and geese. I would be curious to hear if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hmmm, probably a couple thousand rounds through mine and no such thing. Seems like the gun is jumping around in your grip - a lot. The index finger is really odd, because it's such a large trigger guard.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the large finger guard is part of the problem for me. Some how when I fire the gun, my index finger some how comes into contact with small silver tab that is jaged by the trigger guard. It's the button one pushes to bring a shell from the magazine to the carriage. I wonder if the gun slides off my shoulder when firing. I sitting up from a layout blind and wearing several layers of clothes.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I went on a hunt a couple years ago with some guys from a TV show that hunted a lot, and exclusively with SBE's. They said they got the exact same thing that you were describing. I've shot an SBE II, and put about 30 magnum loads through it, and my middle finger was pretty sore by the end of the day too. I think it's just that the trigger guard is so big. Not too much you could do to remedy it really, just maybe hold on tighter. :-?


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with johnsona, a tighter grip may be in order for what ails you. I also own an SBE-II, but have not experienced the problem that you are having. I exclusively use magnum loads and have not encoutered your problem.

Good luck


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm honestly thinking about wrapping tape around my two knuckles for padding. It would probably also work to wear larger gloves, however I have better feel with either no gloves, or thin gloves and perfer to shot that way.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wrap a piece of matress foam on the back side if the trigger gaurd and grip it tighter Wrapping some tape around your fingers would also work pretty good .GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------

